# The biggest problem with Italian food



## smhbbag (Nov 4, 2008)

is that five or six days later you're hungry again. 

My wife is going to have to roll me to the bed. And I blame her entirely for it. It was way too good. And now I feel


----------



## nicnap (Nov 4, 2008)

That is absolutely correct...my mom makes the best lasagna, and I always feel that way...after the fourth plate.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 4, 2008)

And one of the best things about Italian food is that leftovers are actually _better_ than the original meal. Yummmm!


----------



## Seb (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya'll really need to stop it. I just started phase one (no carbs) of the South Beach Diet today. Now I'm craving lasagna.

You're killing me.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 4, 2008)

It's O.k. y'all. I'm an Italian Chef. Y'all are makin' me proud.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 13, 2008)

yummmm. tira misu....


----------

